

Extra Vitamin D and Calcium Aren’t Needed, Report Says - pavs
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/30/health/30vitamin.html?_r=1&hp

======
robg
Even more reason to get tested before starting any supplements.

------
scottshapiro
n=1, but I raised my formerly deficient vit. D levels a lot by supplementing
with high doses over the past year. It raised my lab rating to a moderate
level. I haven't had a cold in months (I used to get them several times a
year). Could be a coincidence, but I'll give some credit to the
supplementation.

